# Problems with my new motorhome



## Dee123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Last August, whist visiting a motorhome show, I bought a new Burnster Travel Van. Am now finding problems with it. All of the lockers, drawer catches no longer work and are made of cheap plastic. The reversing camera mists up from the inside making it impossible to view, the reversing sensors are not working as it should and the satalite dish was not properly installed causing a small leak in the roof. I have made several complaints to the dealer in Lincoln and none has not been resolved. I am angry and dissapointed with this well known dealer and feel well shafted.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a brand new Travel van and also found the catches to be utter rubbish.
My previous van was a Nexxo with the same catches and had no problems at all.
If you remove the catches and spray some silicon lubricant on them it will free them up and all mine do work now.
Sorry I can't help with the other problems but maybe a name and shame will make you feel better.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Put your complaints in writing to the dealer and give them a timescale in which to resolve the problems. If they fail to adequately deal with the problems then consult a solicitor or Citizens Advice. The law is on your side so don't let them try to fob you off.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Your first task must be to list in detail and in writing all the faults and give them to the dealer formerly (recorded delivery) allowing the dealer a reasonable time to correct them. Say 1 month?. If the dealer says its the manufacturers fault that is not correct in the UK. The dealer is solely responsible for your motorhome as they sold it to you. If the dealer wishes to use the manufacturere to affect repairs then that is a matter between the dealer and the manufacturer.

If you have no luck then contact Citizens advice who may well direct you to a legal specialist. It may be beneficial if you let the dealer know that if they have not affected repairs within the reasonable stated time that you will proceed on a legal basis.

If you are sure of your facts then please let us all know who the dealer is. But FACTS please not opinion.

Take care

C.


----------

